# Crested ***



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Taken on a recent trip to Scotland. Fantastic little bird synonymous to the Caledonian Forests.


Crested *** - Lophophanes Cristatus by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

500px >> http://500px.com/photo/18532633

5D Mark III + EF 300/2.8

cheers

drew


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Following my minor disappointment seeing this thread was in the photography zone i've decided it's a great photo!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Bero said:


> Following my minor disappointment seeing this thread was in the photography zone i've decided it's a great photo!


^^^^^

What he said


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bero said:


> Following my minor disappointment seeing this thread was in the photography zone i've decided it's a great photo!





Gruffs said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> What he said


+3... but we're all being childish... I still s n i g g e r at the word ***... :lol:

lovely looking bird, and nice picture as always...

:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

hah, stop giggling at the back!

cheers

drew


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Had to pop in & admire your ***... I was hoping for a pair though

:lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

You got some wicked photography skills !! Love all your pictures even though I don't comment on all of them


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Had to pop in & admire your ***... I was hoping for a pair though
> 
> :lol:


well I can see posts from a pair of **** on this thread.... :lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:



R7KY D said:


> You got some wicked photography skills !! Love all your pictures even though I don't comment on all of them


likewise... I'm very lucky to have 3 pictures of Drews from Scotland in my office, and everyone notices and remarks on them....

:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> You got some wicked photography skills !! Love all your pictures even though I don't comment on all of them


Many Thanks matey :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> well I can see posts from a pair of **** on this thread.... :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


Haha - Merci Monsieur, time to add some new ones? :lol::lol::thumb:



J1ODY A said:


> Had to pop in & admire your ***... I was hoping for a pair though
> 
> :lol:


Hah, well you're just greedy









drew


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Lol - I'm glad its not just me. 

I opened a hide door at Loch Morlich thinking it was empty and it would be a nice place to hunker down and open out my sandwiches whilst out walking. Anyway I opened the door only to find 4 "twitchers" with beards and knitwear giving me daggers and telling me to shhooosh, I think one of the bearded ones was a woman. 

Anyway, didnt want to look silly and about turn so pretended I was interested and stood at the back whilst they whispered amongst themselves. I had to leave after one of the guys looked at me, straight faced and said " if you set up for over there you might be really lucky and catch a pair of ****". 

Very childish I know, made my excuses and left.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

B2ONGO said:


> Lol - I'm glad its not just me.
> 
> I opened a hide door at Loch Morlich thinking it was empty and it would be a nice place to hunker down and open out my sandwiches whilst out walking. Anyway I opened the door only to find 4 "twitchers" with beards and knitwear giving me daggers and telling me to shhooosh, I think one of the bearded ones was a woman.
> 
> ...


id have weed a little from laughter hahah brilliant


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Great sharp image.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Only ones we're likely to see up here in this weather will be blue ones.


----------

